# Wife dont respect me



## MIKE2810 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey there,

I am just thinking back- and i remember my wife use to say that she did not respect me. It use to baffle me. 

And it still does. How do you not respect someone who is good to you? I always treated her well and cared about her. 

Thoughts?


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

Have you ever read the nice guy and maning up treads in the men's clubhouse? Do it.


----------



## MIKE2810 (Feb 9, 2011)

had a quick read- i dont think i took her crap much- still wondering why she would say that.


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

You should ask her about it. I read some of your other threads. It sounds like you lied to her about several things, and that may be the cause of the issue.

Either way, the answer to this may be a good part of the reason why she decided to leave.


----------



## MIKE2810 (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks for the input


----------

